# How would you re-profile this broken tip?



## Ericfg (Jan 5, 2022)

I just bought this knife with the broken tip. Below it is what it used to look like; a basic spearpoint. It's about 5.5 inches (140mm) right now. I can remake the spear point, but do any of you lot have any other ideas about what to do with it? TIA.

Also, acetone to remove that hideous red paint or...?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 5, 2022)

Sheepsfoot maybe?

CitriStrip is very good on paint and pretty easy to work with.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 5, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Sheepsfoot maybe?


Yeah, I would do this. Grind only from the spine side.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Jan 5, 2022)

A sheepsfoot would surely be the easiest as hardly any thinning would be needed, but on a small blade like that I would miss having a pointed tip. I would probably do a spear tip without as long of a taper as the original. A blunter spear tip if that makes sense.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 5, 2022)

You could k-tip it and get more point.


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 12, 2022)

Minor update: Acetone worked very well. I soaked it overnight, then wiped off some paint with a paper towel. Dipped it and wiped it a few times and got 98% of the paint off.



Ps. different knife. same maker, same red paint.


----------



## adam92 (Jan 12, 2022)

K tip is better


----------



## KilgoreTrout (Jan 13, 2022)

I vote K-tip. It would be a nice little shallot chopper.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 14, 2022)

How thin is that blade? Sheepfoot works well with a short ultra-thin blade.

Judging by the height, I think I'd profile it for slicing only.... or, if it's not too flexible, a boning knife profile,,,, or, a filleting knife,, or, a trim knife, or, a letter opener.  .


----------



## Jaeger (Jan 15, 2022)

I would profile it like the other one in the first picture. Nice little user imho


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 17, 2022)

OK, I went with the K-tip. Here it is after the rough grinding (and after paint stripping with acetone.)




Whattayas think, not hideous? I just guessed at the correct angle. Next steps are fixing the bevel messes(plural) and a handle rehab.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 17, 2022)

Ericfg said:


> OK, I went with the K-tip. Here it is after the rough grinding (and after paint stripping with acetone.)
> View attachment 161130
> 
> Whattayas think, not hideous? I just guessed at the correct angle. Next steps are fixing the bevel messes(plural) and a handle rehab.


Lemonade out of lemons. Way to go. Looks almost factory


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 21, 2022)

Here it is after popping just the two pins. I had to clean the gunk between scale and tang.




And here she is after all the work. Polished the blade a bit; came out well. Sharpened it; it took a wicked edge. Re-installed the 2 pins, and peened them in place. Sanded the handle and oiled it.




Not sure what I'll do with this but I'll put in the box and take it to work today.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 21, 2022)

Well done!


----------



## Ericfg (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm still not completely sure how exactly I achieved such a great edge, but this is the best edge I've ever sharpened. Shaving sharp and I cut myself twice with it. And it flew through onions.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 22, 2022)

Ericfg said:


> I'm still not completely sure how exactly I achieved such a great edge, but this is the best edge I've ever sharpened. Shaving sharp and I cut myself twice with it. And it flew through onions.



I reckon you have a new petty.


----------

